# The Datsun insult



## bubblewhip (Jan 10, 2012)

Anytime an impressive Nissan comes along like a 350z 370z, Silvia, or a Skyline GT-R, always is there a reviewer that will dismiss all the natural prowess capabilities and call it a "Datsun". 

As a 19 year old I really don't understand this insult. As far as my research has gone, Datsun's are highly desirable cars and even on Ferrari and Lamborghini levels of desirability to some. Adam Carrolla was about to trade a Lamborghini GT 400 for a racing Datsun 240zx, and collects many Datsun racing cars himself. 

I also checked on urban dictionary and found stuff like this.

"Legendary and amazing vehicles (see Nissan) Made up until the 80's."

Not one of the definitions really described it as a bad brand, the only thing close was a quotation saying...

"Umm.. dude, you just got beat by a 30 year old Datsun and um... yeah... "

So what steams from this insult that a Datsun is bad? Even Nissan isn't ashamed of their old brand as there was a 350z ad that showed a young boy lusting over Datsun Z cars.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had a total of 5 Nissans... I have owned a 1979 Nissan/Datsun 280zx, 1982 Nissan 280zx, a 1982 Turbo 280zx, a 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE and now my 1997 200sx SE. If I have learned anything about Nissan/Datsun cars is that they are great cars... specifically the 280zx's. I would love to have a 240z or a 260z. I giggle when someone says something negative about Nissan/Datsun. The mechanics I work with blow off the 280zx calling it crap or junk and talk about how nice their Civic is or their Malibu... to each their own.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I started working for Nissan in 1985, so I was "weened" on Datsuns starting at the age of 19. Yes, they were good cars; it's a shame Nissan didn't do a better job of rustproofing them so maybe there would be a lot more of them around today. Sure, you can still find the Z cars, as they were the most popular, but it's getting harder to find good examples of 210's, the ugly F10's, 610's, 710's and so on. One of my favorites is the 2 dr. Datsun 810, which was available for about 2 years in the US and came with a fuel injected L24 6-cyl. engine. It wasn't pretty, but still kinda cool. I think the comments like "beat by a Datsun," referring to a modern Nissan, are a bit "tongue in cheek." You hear it occasionally on programs like Top Gear. The name Datsun conjures up images of 60 hp powered B210's and 310's to many...cheap, dependable, basic transportation. It's what they were and what made them great at a time when fuel was high in demand and big engined, heavy domestics were quickly becoming unaffordable to drive (sounds a bit like today with all of the huge SUVs and trucks and gas prices that are moving upward?). I can see your point, but I wouldn't take it too much to the heart. I think if you were to ask Jeremy Clarkson or James May, guys that truly love all kinds of cars, they probably have a soft spot for the old Datsuns. In some ways, it does bring attention to the old Datsun marque and introduce it to younger generations of car lovers. That would be better than having the name disappear into automotive history!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont see it as an insult. i value the nissan heritage and wish i owned a datsun today. my moms first car was a honey bee - b210. i wish i had that ugly car today. lol


----------



## hubbabubba17 (Feb 25, 2012)

“I think the reason that I have that title or that moniker is because people don't know what to expect,” author unknown (to me). I still have my mom's '79 Datsun 310. I bought a used Datsun hatchback last year (the little gray one in the middle of the pic I can't see).







http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/wtf.gif


----------



## hubbabubba17 (Feb 25, 2012)

How much does what cost?


----------

